# Adam-12 Wip



## RallyJack

Thought I might share this. It is the '68 Plymouth 4Dr resin body from R&R Resin Realm (http://www.resinrealm.net/) on the '68 2Dr AMT RoadRunner donor kit. The proper "Can" roof lights (not shown) are from MichiganCopCruiser on Ebay. MCC has lots of Police equipment in 1/43, 1/28, 1/24, 1/25 and 1/18 scale. I made the decals.


----------



## Scorpitat

One Adam 12, One Adam 12, disturbance at 1453 Caraba Road. See the man,,,,,,

Oh, what memories!

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## Jafo

nice work


----------



## Zombie_61

Under the heading of constructive criticism, when compared to photos of the actual car the "Police", "80817", and "Protect and Serve" decals are a _little_ large. Otherwise, nice work so far! Be sure to post more progress photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Schlicter

RallyJack said:


> Thought I might share this. It is the '68 Plymouth 4Dr resin body from R&R Resin Realm (http://www.resinrealm.net/) on the '68 2Dr AMT RoadRunner donor kit. The proper "Can" roof lights (not shown) are from MichiganCopCruiser on Ebay. MCC has lots of Police equipment in 1/43, 1/28, 1/24, 1/25 and 1/18 scale. I made the decals.


Very Cool! Looks just like their first Police Car. MPC actually made I read a model of the Adam 12 Police Car. I saw the box and it had a picture of the Police Car, the one used in the first 3 seasons and a Picture of the best cops of all Martin Milner and Kent McCord. I too am a fan of Adam 12 and my Father was a retired N.Y.C. Police Officer.


----------



## DinoMike

That was a fan-made box, unfortunately. There never was an Adam-12 kit.


----------



## swhite228

DinoMike said:


> That was a fan-made box, unfortunately. There never was an Adam-12 kit.


The closest kit was the JoHan Police car which could be built as a car from Chicago, Detroit, New York city , or Los Angeles.


----------



## Thomas Becker

Yes there was a Adam-12 kit cause I built one back in the early 70's


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thomas Becker said:


> Yes there was a Adam-12 kit cause I built one back in the early 70's


I didnt build the kit, but seem to remember one with there images somewhere on the box too. :cheers2:


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST

RallyJack said:


> Thought I might share this. It is the '68 Plymouth 4Dr resin body from R&R Resin Realm (Resin Realm Home Page) on the '68 2Dr AMT RoadRunner donor kit. The proper "Can" roof lights (not shown) are from MichiganCopCruiser on Ebay. MCC has lots of Police equipment in 1/43, 1/28, 1/24, 1/25 and 1/18 scale. I made the decals.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST

Hello,Could you make another one of these?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

@RallyJack hasnt been around since 2012. You will have to give this one a shot on your own. Did you check the vendor links to see if they are still around? 🤙


----------



## irishtrek

1 Adamt-12, 1 Adam-12 415 fight group with chains and knives. 1 Adam-12 handle code 3.


----------

